# wellness core large breed formula dry food?



## dieselpower65 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been feeding my gsd royal canin since i got him about 1 1/2 years ago he's almost 2 1/2 now. Just recently royal canin changed there ingredients and brewers rice is the first ingredient, so I'm switching his dog food. I just got him wellness core grain free large breed kibble. Has anyone used this for there gsd and how do they like it? Also what other brands does everyone recommend?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you checked out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor Helpful for making comparisons. I don't use wellness, my dogs weren't thrilled about it, but I think it's one of the better ones. Have you looked at Fromms, Acana, Orijen, or Natures Variety? There are some good products out there, finding one that works for you can be difficult though, lol.


----------



## dieselpower65 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Have you checked out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor Helpful for making comparisons. I don't use wellness, my dogs weren't thrilled about it, but I think it's one of the better ones. Have you looked at Fromms, Acana, Orijen, or Natures Variety? There are some good products out there, finding one that works for you can be difficult though, lol.


I have looked on that site and the wellness core was a 5 star. Im just trying to see what other people have had luck with and what they reccomend. I have also looked at fromm, accana, and orijen no one seems to sell those in store though


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I feed the Wellness Core Original. I see no need to buy the large breed formula. Actually I find it ridiculous to pay more for less. The cost of the large breed is $5-$7 more per bag but the calorie content is around 100 less per cup. I'd rather feed less of the less expensive food 

I like the food. I've bopped around with a lot of other foods because I used to have a couple of older rescues who were more difficult to feed - but I am quite happy with Wellness Core and the results with my current crew of all young dogs. Unless I switch to feeding raw I don't believe I will change foods again.


----------



## dieselpower65 (Nov 14, 2012)

GrammaD said:


> I feed the Wellness Core Original. I see no need to buy the large breed formula. Actually I find it ridiculous to pay more for less. The cost of the large breed is $5-$7 more per bag but the calorie content is around 100 less per cup. I'd rather feed less of the less expensive food
> 
> I like the food. I've bopped around with a lot of other foods because I used to have a couple of older rescues who were more difficult to feed - but I am quite happy with Wellness Core and the results with my current crew of all young dogs. Unless I switch to feeding raw I don't believe I will change foods again.


So far i like the wellness core and so does my gsd he's only been on it for a few days so will see how it goes. The reason that i went with the wellness core large breed was due to the fact that the glucosamine was 750 mg/kg versus the original wellness core was only 250 mg/kg. It honestly might not matter much but i was feeding him royal canin german shepherd formula and that had the 750 glucosamine also so i wanted to stick with that.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

My pup is under 6 months, so I've been feeding her the Wellness large breed puppy formula ever since I got her at 7.5 weeks old. Her coat is soft and shiny, she's lean muscled and very active, stools are fine. 

I'll be switching to the Wellness large breed instead of the puppy formula after her first heat.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Wellness Core is a good food


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feed Wellness Core to my GSD but not the large breed formula one. 

I feed my dogs and cats different brands of Wellness.

I have fed Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo/Blue Wilderness and Solid Gold.


----------

